# F*ck You. Pay Me.



## KmH (Sep 13, 2011)

Well worth spending 30 minutes or so watching, because it is chock full of good business advice, if you pay attention.
(As the title of the video implies, there is some adult language at the beginning.) 

[video=vimeo;22053820]http://vimeo.com/22053820[/video]


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2011)

absolutely terrific.


----------



## usayit (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely Right On!   There's a lot of lessons in there that extends beyond service and contracts.

I personally have made the mistake of under negotiating payment because I went to the table without the confidence of what my services were worth... terrible experience.


----------



## noodles (Sep 14, 2011)

This vid was f*cking awesome!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2011)

Outstanding!  Thanks Keith.


----------



## SkyBlue (Oct 17, 2011)

Fantastic video, a beautiful and strange dose of reality!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice! A reinforcmement of things I'm already doing...


----------



## CCericola (Oct 18, 2011)

I think this video will go down in history as the only evidence of a group of people applauding a lawyer.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2011)

:lmao: :thumbup:.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 18, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## HomelessBoy (Oct 18, 2011)

Lmfao he is funny and a good speaker.


----------

